# Standing tickets at Bela Bartok Hall?



## Rania

Does anyone have any experience with the Bela Bartok Concert Hall in Budapest? I am here for a couple of days and want to attend an all-Bartok concert tomorrow. It is sold out, and I've contacted the hall about the availability of standing tickets but got no response. I did read that the hall includes a designated standing spot. Has anyone done this here before? If yes, how early is it normal to go? (I've done standing tickets in Germany, Austria and France, and sometimes one needs to be there not less than two hours before).


----------

